# iLok



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Anyone know of any method that can/could be used to copy an iLok (ie: clone)

??


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

I think that kind of defeat the whole purpose, doesn't it?

Z.


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

TCB said:


> Anyone know of any method that can/could be used to copy an iLok (ie: clone)
> 
> ??


Very much defeats the purpose of it in fact. You'll have to take it up with the software companies in question if you want duplicates.


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

Thanks for the obvious...


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

No need to get snippy TCB. I think what people are trying to say, in a slightly more polite way, is if you actually own an iLok with registered software, contact the software company with your issue. If you don't, and you're trying to pirate someone else's, then you're asking the wrong forum.

Perhaps more detail in your post would help... you know... make you look like less of a thief.

A7


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

own many iLoks with various Pro Tools/Waves etc...was wondering if there was a way to clone one for home use. Contacting the software company won't do me any good as they'll want me to pay for the extra authors. Was just wondering if anyone knew of a way to clone them. That's all.


----------

